# Problem with fan speed (P5Q-E mb)



## saibot (Nov 29, 2008)

OK, so hello! I bought this machine roughly 2 months ago and I didn't have a single problem with it up 'till now. The problem is that one of the computer fans is making a lot of noise and I cannot control it with EPU 6-engine (Six Engine). My motherboard is an Asus P5Q-E. My opinion is I didn't install anything that might interfere with this software (i.e. microsoft office, etc.) so this problem I have is really weird. I even tried uninstalling said programs like Microsoft office, but still the problem persists. 

Prior to the problem occurring I was able to perfectly manage my CPU and Chassis Fan speed and noise from "Six Engine" program menu. For example when I selected the "Max. Power Saving Mode" it was pretty quiet which allowed me to sleep at night without getting annoyed by the sound. But now it's really loud and annoying and whenever I try to change it by any means (EPU, Asus AI Suite) it doesn't do anything at all. Only one of the fan speed changes, which means the other is constant at some speed. This didn't happen at the start, it only started happening three or four days ago so I don't think it was that by default. I think that was all I needed to mention. Below I'm posting some screenshots of my computer specs so you may get some basic info may you ask. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/saimpot/p1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/saimpot/p2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/saimpot/p3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/saimpot/p4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/saimpot/p5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/saimpot/speedf.jpg

Please help me as it's driving me crazy! :<

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the 11.56v is correct in speed fan you have a Power supply problem.
Do you know which fan it is, could it be the power supply internal fan?
Check the voltages on the Bios health page to verify the speed fan reading.


----------



## saibot (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm sorry but you'll have to bear with me. How can I know if it's the power supply fan? Which is it?

I checked the monitor on the BIOS page, and here's what I got:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/saimpot/DSC01167.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/saimpot/DSC01166.jpg

BTW I have fanspeed running in the background again monitoring and I'm now getting slightly changed readings:

Sys Fan: 0 RPM
CPU0 Fan: 1795 RPM
Aux0 Fan: 0 RPM
CPU1 Fan: 0 RPM
Aux1 Fan: 0 RPM

the temperatures are more or less the same, the only change in voltage is that Vcore is now 1.07V, +12V is still 11.56V. 

and the speeds are changed also and now are:

Speed01: 61%
Speed02: 100%
Speed03: 100%
Speed04: 100%

as opposed to the previous speedfan pic.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The power supply is the part where the power cord plugs into the back of the case.
The voltages look normal in the Bios so that just means speed fan is giving bad readings, it is often wrong.

Take the side off and listen to see which fan is making the noise, you may just need to do a little cleaning with a can of compressed air available from most office supply type stores.


----------



## saibot (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, it is definitely the power supply fan as it is near the cord. Well, do I really need to get a can of compressed air to clean it? Because: a) it seems pretty far spaced from everything else and dust can't easily get there, and if it gets, it's easily spotted, b) the computer is pretty new so it SEEMS clean inside, I "kinda" P) checked it and c) it SEEMS pretty easily cleanable with a handkerchief (?). What should I do? 

BTW: you might want to take note that the noise that the fan is making is just loud, i.e. seems to be spinning faster, not any screeching noise or anything. 

And lastly I'm sorry if I 'm becoming annoying but can you please explain me how the dust (which seems to be little in quantity) can affect the process of the fan and the process of the sixengine? And something else , can you suggest me any other programs for giving me readings about my computer? I wanna test them all, and compare readings, I think this is a better way to do it. Unless if every program gets its readings from the BIOS in which case it would not be needed as they would all be the same. 

Thanks for the help and I beg you to keep them coming, I really want to sort this out and get something out of it, i.e. knowledge.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The power supply fan is not controllable from the motherboard or any software program, it is controlled by temp sensors in the power supply.

Dust can build up on the fan blades and in the heat sink fins which blocks air flow across them and in turn the fan speed increases to lower the temps, a handkerchief is not the way to clean heat sink fins, you can knock it loose or damage it.

Being that new I think maybe you should have it looked at under your warranty.


----------



## saibot (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello again. Ok so I went ahead and cleaned the power supply fan and still the problem persists. Let's pretend for a second that the problem is not from the power supply fan and it is from another fan. What are the possibilities and what can I do to tackle the problems? On the other hand, if the problem is indeed in the power supply fan, then what do I do since I cleaned it and it's still the same? 

Please help! I sincerely thank you for all the support up to this point! 

p.s perhaps some change in bios modes?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To find out which fan is making the noise you can disconnect all but the CPU and PSU fan, you should be able to tell by listening to them with the side cover off.


----------



## saibot (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok I will do that later since I don't have the time to mess with my pc in any way right now and I'll report my findings tomorrow. Thanks for helping me wrench!


----------

